# Nach Ruhezustand kein Internet / LAN mehr



## berlinkw (9. November 2007)

Morgen
Wenn ich bei WINDOWS XP den Ruhezustand aktiviere hab ich danach (nach Start von WINDOWS) keinen zugriff mehr aufs Internet.
Ich hab es mal mit ipconfig/release und dann ipconfig/renew versucht. Bei renew kommt dann zugriff Verweigert. Hatte das über Google gefunden.

Hab auch mal ipconfig/all vor und nach dem Rehezustand getestet.
Siehe Bilder.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei der LAN-Verbindung der Standartgateway nach dem Ruhezustand leer ist.

Kenne mich aber nicht wirklich mit der Materie aus.

Der Router ist ein D-LINK DI-524
Der Netwerkchip ist Onbord Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset base

Hoffe mir kann eine Helfen. Das ständige Neustarten des Rechners ist ziemlich lästig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen berlinkw


----------



## Sinac (9. November 2007)

Hm, bringt es etwas die Netzwerkverbindung einmal zu deaktivieren und dann wieder zu aktivieren? Warum schaltest du den Ruhezustand nicht ab?


----------



## berlinkw (9. November 2007)

an und abschalten hab ich auch schon probiert bringt nichts.
finde den ruhezustand recht bequem. sonst würde der rechner 16 std am tag laufen und strom ist teuer. außerdem ist der dann gleich wiede da und ich muß nicht ewig booten.
mfg berlinkw


----------



## ceyce1978 (24. November 2007)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich habe das Problem geknackt.

Ist total einfach ihr könnt euch entweder denn Tool von meiner Website http://www.wbme.de/download.htm "internet.bat" herunterladen oder immer wieder DHCP-Client und DNS-Client neu starten. Das Tool muss halt immer nach denn Ruhezustand ausgeführt werden.

Viel Spaß  

MFG ceyce1978

http://www.wbme.de/


----------



## berlinkw (24. November 2007)

hallo
der download geht nicht kommt immer die freundliche meldung

Error 404 - Not found

Die angegebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.

mfg berlinkw


----------



## ceyce1978 (24. November 2007)

Entschuldigung für das missgeschickt. jetzt ist der fehler behoben worden. die datei stehet zum download bereit.

mfg ceyce1978


----------

